# need help finding a breeder



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok sooo I havent been on here in the longest time!! I missed you all!! I have been pretty sick with my kidney stones, doctor after doctor has not been able to figure out why I am producing soo many kidney stones. It is very frustrating, and now they are worryin that I will go into kidney failure... oh well enough with my sap story lol I am looking for Kehilan nigerian dwarf goats, I see their goats all over the place and I used to own one but unfortunaly a year ago he died :sigh: But now I am wanting another and I cant seem to find one or the breeder. Can anyone help???? Missed you guys!!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Google Kehilan nigerian dwarf goats and they pop up on tons of farms. As for the breeder check ADGA, NDGA and AGS breeder directories. GL.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see you back - I was wondering where you had been

I an so sorry that you have been having health problems - but hopefully you will be able to find a doctor that will be able to help you.

As for the goaties - I have never heard of that herd - but I would google and see what you find.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about your medical problems :hug: I hope they are able to figure out what is causing it.

About the Nigerians.... what states are you willing to purchase from? I googled it for California and couldn't find any farms :shrug: Any other states you would travel to to get one?? :scratch:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First off, i'm so sorry to hear about your health problems... Hang in there. :hug:

I too looked for Kehilan and couldn't find them, i've seen some of their goats and really like them, but unfortunately I couldn't find their farm. I looked in the 2008 AGS and ADGA membership Roster and it's not in there so maybe they aren't breeding anymore???

I do know of a farm in California that breeds some REALLY NICE goats. Here's her website.... http://joyfulheartsfarm.com/ They lady is so sweet and very helpful, she is breeding some beautiful goats and has some really nice bloodlines. I have three of her goats and am really happy with them all.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a breeder here in Oregon with some Kehilan goats. Celtic Stars. She has a website but it has been unavailable for a while now. http://celtic-stars.com/ I don't know if she stopped breeding or what. . . .

I have a doe who has some similar bloodlines to Kehilan, Mystiques Spirit of Isis Blue, we call her Iris though. . . . She is related to the buck below.

Another breeder in OR, Diji Farm has a buck from Kehilan. http://dijifarm.com/bucks.html

Hope that helps some and I am sorry to hear about your health problems. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sixshooter ....I have missed seeing you and wondered .... what happened to you...I am so sorry you have been ill....I will pray that you ....will get better soon....ray: .

Glad to see you back.... :hug: ray:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

SixShooter Welcome BAck!
Kehelian nigies is in Arizona, The ladies name is April Fair though im not sure on the spelling of her last name. 
beth


----------



## Kehilan (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and wanted to say hello. Yes I am the Kehilan that is mentioned in the earlier posts. I still have a few Nigerians but am heavy into the Nubians and I Love my Mini-Nubians the best. Please feel free to e-mail me for any information or photos of goats I have bred. Have a great goat day, April Fair
[email protected]
http://kehilannubians.homestead.com/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all, Sixshooter I hope you are feeling better soon. I have never had kidney stones and I do not want to ever have them.

OK as for the last post (one before mine), wow ask the lord an he shall listen and answer you.

Kehilan Welcome :wave: and wow it sounds like you were a very popular breeder of Nigi's.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome....Kehilan.... :wave: 

It looks like sixshooter hasn't been on here since Tue Jan 27, 2009 2:50 am
almost a month ago......

I pray sixshooter... you are OK...we are concerned...love to hear from you... :worried: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

according to her profile her last visit was Tue Feb 17, 2009 8:31 pm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe...I should of looked at that.. :doh: ..thanks stacey....  
I do know ..she hasn't checked this post in quite a while.....


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We love our Mini-Nubians too April!


----------

